# Is it just me....



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.

If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???

That was not meant in a sarcastic tone but as a serious question. I would like to try to keep this thread from being another of those angry threads.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it's very possible the ones who complain here are just a small or unreflective representation of the general uber driving community.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

the forum here, with all the trolls and all, is more like an arena! lol


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Unfortunately that seems to be the way most message boards run no matter what the subject.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The only reason I continue to drive is the hope that Uber Plus/Select will come to my market. I am assuming existing active Uberx drivers with qualifying cars will be the first to be added, so I want to be in that group. So I continue driving part time to keep that status.

Running my car at UberX rates has been netting me around minimum wage after Uber's cut and my car costs (it's not just gas). As Uber has added more and more drivers to the market I've been making less than minimum wage recently. I suspect this will just get worse and worse as Uber shows no sign of slowing down its hiring.

If Plus/Select does not come to my market, there is absolutely no reason to keep doing Uber. Even if I had a Prius, all the hiring will make even Prius drivers struggle to make minimum wage. The Uber X rates are just too damn low and the amount of drivers too damn saturated, and there is nothing in the free market forces at work here to compel Uber to raise rates or have fewer drivers.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Speaking only for myself, I really enjoy driving and meeting a lot of great pax. The driving aspect of this job has been an overwhelmingly positive experience for me up to this point. 

What I get peeved about is the driver saturation and the bullshit ratings system, both which have been discussed in this forum in great detail.

I would venture to guess most who complain but keep driving do so because they either can't afford to quit or other job opportunities haven't materialized for them. I for one will turn in my phone and quit if and when I don't like this gig anymore.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a feeling many low rated drivers will be deactivated after new year's.

I rode in a 4.6 uber yesterday (my second time as a rider), and yeesh, it was pretty awkward and uncomfortable - very slow driving, soft-spoken and not great at communicating (thought I wanted the radio on even though I asked what my rating is), looking seemingly lost even with GPS (unconfident), making swishing sounds with his mouth from time to time, not following directions on where I want to be dropped off exactly, etc.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I myself am a student, and I see this as a good opportunity to fund myself with great flexibility. I think positively about my experience, otherwise I'm unnecessarily stressing myself more than I already am with other things.

I feel for those who have it harder with bills, family, and other imminent bills and issues that require attention, but complaining isn't going to help much, especially on here (unless uber is combing the forums for ideas). My only advice is to be smarter about where and when you drive.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Stupid noob question
When I look at map are the cars I see only the ones without pax? Seems like if you are looking for a ride it would be pointless to have cars already with passengers show up


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

those are unoccupied (hopefully they didn't bring a spouse or friend) and available cars. Once they are requested, they disappear off the grid.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I think there are two types of angry drivers. The ones that are angry because it is cool to be angry at a big corporation and the ones that have been with uber for a while and have been deceived time after time. I don't know how long you have been driving. But some of us have seen our take home $ slashed in half in a year with measures taken by uber that promised more business. .... some have it even worse, the ones that financed new cars with uber....some of the anger is legitimate.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Personally, I have my good moments and bad ones with Uber. Since doing Uberblack now I can say the pay and clientele are way better, yet mostly the business is slower. I use it as a gap fill between my regular work and it is the perfect part time job within the job I'm already doing at the same time. So in that aspect I'm happy. I think the rating system is unfair and saturation in the ATL market is ridiculous. If I was still running UberX like a lot of people on this board I would probably have their exact sentiments...it kept getting worse in the course of the 4 months I ran it.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

@just drive

I happen to come in when the rates were what they still are now, so I guess I didn't get to experience the rate cuts, but I can empathize and would also be infuriated knowing my ability to generate income was slashed in half, with the false pretense of getting more requests, which is difficult given the driver saturation.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Stupid noob question
> When I look at map are the cars I see only the ones without pax? Seems like if you are looking for a ride it would be pointless to have cars already with passengers show up


And I believe you are seeing the closest cars (but no more than eight) to the pin.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Eric K said:


> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???


Been driving actively, albeit part-time, for the past couple months, so I'm new. As I see it, über has made their ride-share business model pretty clear... Über provide the tech to hook drivers up with passengers, and to set the rates. They provide feedback to drivers, and incentives to get us out on the roads. But ultimately we are self employed contractors on our own and we take on much of the expense / risk.

Every choice in life has a cost and a benefit... risk and reward. When the cost / risk outweighs the benefit / reward, one must either change what one is doing, or become a frustrated, complaining little biotch!

(PS. I went Plus two weeks ago)


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the answers guys and keeping this thread classy.
Another noob question. Just stuff I like trying to figure out.
So say I see a car travelling north on the freeway and I am a block east of that car. Will they say that car is like 2 minutes away?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberOne said:


> @just drive
> 
> I happen to come in when the rates were what they still are now, so I guess I didn't get to experience the rate cuts, but I can empathize and would also be infuriated knowing my ability to generate income was slashed in half, with the false pretense of getting more requests, which is difficult given the driver saturation.


 Bam! You read my mind again. I was thinking the exact same thing. It's a little different mind set for those who came after the cuts but i can totally understand the frustration for those who had to go through it, especially those who are working full time. That has to be tough. However, the saturation issue is affecting all of us and that can be a little frustrating. You have to put in a little more time each week to try and attain that goal you set. I used to be the early bird on the weekends, trying to get that worm. I used to be one of only a couple of cars on the road in my area. Now, it doesn't matter how early i get on the road, there are several cars already out there. By the time 9-10 roles around there are too many cars to compete with. I have to find another place to fish that has a little less fishermen.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

try setting your rider pin next to a car and see what it says.

maybe you should start a thread called 'ultimate miscellaneous noob questions'.. .. just being cheeky.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Since you're new, Remember when they show a car, or for you a pax, being x minutes away. Choose a random number between 1 and 2 and multiply it by x. That how long it takes for the car to get to the pax (assuming they don't cancel)


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Been driving actively, albeit part-time, for the past couple months, so I'm new. As I see it, über has made their ride-share business model pretty clear... Über provide the tech to hook drivers up with passengers, and to set the rates. They provide feedback to drivers, and incentives to get us out on the roads. But ultimately we are self employed contractors on our own and we take on much of the expense / risk.
> 
> Every choice in life has a cost and a benefit... risk and reward. When the cost / risk outweighs the benefit / reward, one must either change what one is doing, or become a frustrated, complaining little biotch!
> 
> (PS. I went Plus two weeks ago)


How is your experience now driving plus as opposed to X?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberOne said:


> @just drive
> 
> I happen to come in when the rates were what they still are now, so I guess I didn't get to experience the rate cuts, but I can empathize and would also be infuriated knowing my ability to generate income was slashed in half, with the false pretense of getting more requests, which is difficult given the driver saturation.


I had not looked on Craigslist for the current Uber ad in a few weeks. The current ad states that you can make $21 hour or up to $1500 a week in fares. If you do the math that would mean you would need to work 71.4 hours @ $21/hr to get to $1500 in fares. And we all know that $1500 in fares is only $1200 to the driver. (Its actually less if they are including the $1 safe ride fee in the fare total.) Then the guessing game is how many miles were driven to get those $1500 in fares. If there are little or no surge miles then you could easily have driven over 1,000 miles to get the $1500 in fares, and if you have a lot of dead miles, the number could be much higher.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

just drive said:


> Since you're new, Remember when they show a car, or for you a pax, being x minutes away. Choose a random number between 1 and 2 and multiply it by x. That how long it takes for the car to get to the pax (assuming they don't cancel)


And, when the number is too high and you choose to not accept it, they get on your case about a low acceptance rate, even if the distance means you run a high risk of losing money on the ride.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> How is your experience now driving plus as opposed to X?


Earning about the same overall, but I've only driven a few times as plus. More hours on the road, with fewer fares, but earning the same. I expect that as I learn more and as more people become aware of plus, my overall earnings will increase with fewer fares. The pings are not constant, like with x sometimes. I have to do more "fishing", and as I do, I am learning which areas ping for plus more often, or not at all. For example, I have yet to receive a singular plus ping from North Hollywood.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that 1500 figure per week is such boulderdash... there are only so many riders and fares, and with such marketing, you're divvying it up with all those who signed on. Unless Uber can expand ridership and/or raise rates, no one is making that much, unless they are advertising driving for uberlux.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Earning about the same overall, but I've only driven a few times as plus. More hours on the road, with fewer fares, but earning the same. I expect that as I learn more and as more people become aware of plus, my overall earnings will increase with fewer fares. The pings are not constant, like with x sometimes. I have to do more "fishing", and as I do, I am learning which areas ping for plus more often, or not at all. For example, I have yet to receive a singular plus ping from North Hollywood.


Good observations, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberOne said:


> that 1500 figure per week is such boulderdash... there are only so many riders and fares, and with such marketing, you're divvying it up with all those who signed on. Unless Uber can expand ridership and/or raise rates, no one is making that much, unless they are advertising driving for uberlux.


I feel like if you believe the claims to begin with, without doing your due diligence, then you have to be accountable for a little of that frustration. You can't run into a situation on hearsay. Besides, i doubt those craigslist ads are even coming from the company. For all we know they might be coming from someone trying to get a referral bonus. Did that ever cross anyones mind?
I just went to Ubers website and clicked on "become a driver" i didn't see any claim of making any designated amount per week/month/year


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree. ANY claim that says you can make $1500 a week is going to be BS or everyone would quit their day jobs and do it. It's just like when you see an add saying you can work at home and make $100,000 a year working 4 hours a day. If it sounds to good to be true......


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

besides which, who comes to a forums and complains about how happy they are?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Eric K said:


> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> 
> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???
> ...


I keep driving because I've committed to bills with this job thinking I'd always make atleast $500 a week which is 2x more than any retail job per week. But now I see the truth...


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> 
> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???
> ...


Forum said: UberPeople for Uber drivers...
Are you a driver?


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Forum said: UberPeople for Uber drivers...
> Are you a driver?


I am now.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

so then a couple months inside experience will answer your own questions you raise here in the forums, unless you're not what you say...


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Not quite sure what you mean by "unless I'm not what i say"
Not going to get into some trivial argument. Part of my coming here before driving and asking questions was to research.
My observations in this forum has been that a vast majority of the users seem angry and hate driving for Uber so I was curious as to why they would keep doing it.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Eric K said:


> I am now.


Great! Yes, we have a few problems.... Read all about it.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Eric K said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "unless I'm not what i say"
> Not going to get into some trivial argument. Part of my coming here before driving and asking questions was to research.
> My observations in this forum has been that a vast majority of the users seem angry and hate driving for Uber so I was curious as to why they would keep doing it.


Because we have bills and pennies are better than zero cents. Start saving like you're homeless it'll help.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "unless I'm not what i say"
> Not going to get into some trivial argument. Part of my coming here before driving and asking questions was to research.
> My observations in this forum has been that a vast majority of the users seem angry and hate driving for Uber so I was curious as to why they would keep doing it.


meant as, this is first time I see you here, and you did not identify as uber driver, more as customer
so taking that into consideration with discussion


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "unless I'm not what i say"


I believe he means that you may not actually be a driver but instead might be an Uber shill/apologist/passenger.
Why are people pissed and still driving? Some like the actual driving of customers. Some like the interaction with the customers. Some like/need to have flexible schedules. Some can't find other jobs.
Why are people pissed?
While Fuber has reduced the drivers rates by almost half in the last year.....they have doubled their own commissions. They have insulted drivers with weak ass explanations, BS ratings systems, no tipping marketing approach, and supposed requirements (acceptance rates) that were not in our "Partner" agreements.
Why ***** on here instead of just quitting? Because **** Uber and **** anyone that thinks drivers should just quit when they are getting screwed instead of raising their voices and complaining about it.
Just saying...


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

where the heck you been former yellow? haven't seen any of your posts in a while, and glad to see you in SUV now


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> where the heck you been former yellow? haven't seen any of your posts in a while, and glad to see you in SUV now


Took some time away from here. With the turn over of Fuber drivers it seems that we are re-educating a new "crop" every 30 days. Same questions....same answers....same old crap.
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Part time is the only way to go with this gig.


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

The anonymous forum format lents itself to compaining, regardless of topic. The argument that people are just mad because our take home pay has been cut in half is bullshit. Go back to when this forum started, when rates were well over $2.00 per mile in most markets, and the complaints are the same. 

Visit some reddits to go even further back, and people are *****ing about getting only $2.50 a mile. Yes, Uber operations are pretty shitty, and they treat drivers like crap, but some people are just hardwired to complain regardless of the situation. Don't let it affect you and Uber on!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Radio said:


> Yes, Uber operations are pretty shitty, and they treat drivers like crap...


 By your own admission it sounds as though there might be some reason for people to complain BECAUSE of the situation....not necessarily just because they are "hardwired" or predisposed.


----------



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> By your own admission it sounds as though there might be some reason for people to complain BECAUSE of the situation....not necessarily just because they are "hardwired" or predisposed.


My point was to the OP. Don't let people like FormerYellowDriver affect you.

You're obviously one of those hardwired to ***** and moan. You think that because you drove a taxi, Uber owes you some kind of special treatment. And there's nothing anybody can say or do to change your ways. You just seek attention by throwing childish tantrums, and you've come to the right place. Others like you will applaud you in exchange for you acknowledging their tantrums as well. By now there's smoke coming out of your ears and you're about to go postal on me. Go nuts.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Radio said:


> Go nuts.


I won't go nuts....no need to. You pretend to know me and my motivations....yet you have never met me or carried on a conversation with me. Not even GOOD trained psychiatrists have the ability to make this type of internet evaluation. But you are a Fuber driver so clearly you have special skills. Anyone reading your dribble can determine for themselves whether you are as shrewd a judge of character as you pretend to be or whether you are just another Fuber shill attacking a poster for telling the truth about a company that by your own admission is shitty and treats divers like crap.

By all means....make yourself look foolish and share some more insight about a company that we all KNOW and someone you've never met.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Per my original post:

Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.

If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???

That was not meant in a sarcastic tone but as a serious question.* I would like to try to keep this thread from being another of those angry threads.*
*
No need for the personal attacks. Thanks*


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Had my first weekend. Only one Lyft ride and that was my first and several Uber rides.
I enjoyed it.
For me this is not a full time job. I am usually at home weekends bored and it's what I expected. An easy fun way to make a few bucks. 
Met some cool folks, and felt really good knowing that maybe if I didn't pick up some of these people they would have chosen to got behind the wheel of a car.
IMO I don't think this is a good choice for someone looking for a full time gig. If you are just looking to make a few extra dollars then cool.
I 'personally' don't really consider my downtime between rides working. Fortunately where I live I can sit at home and wait for pings.
I know this is not the typical experience but just my observations.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???


Did you not like the responses you received or are you asking for more/better reasons why people continue to work for Fuber despite the problems and pay?


Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why are people pissed and still driving? Some like the actual driving of customers. Some like the interaction with the customers. Some like/need to have flexible schedules. Some can't find other jobs.
> Why are people pissed?
> While Fuber has reduced the drivers rates by almost half in the last year.....they have doubled their own commissions. They have insulted drivers with weak ass explanations, BS ratings systems, no tipping marketing approach, and supposed requirements (acceptance rates) that were not in our "Partner" agreements.
> Why ***** on here instead of just quitting? Because **** Uber and **** anyone that thinks drivers should just quit when they are getting screwed instead of raising their voices and complaining about it.
> Just saying...


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Did you not like the responses you received or are you asking for more/better reasons why people continue to work for Fuber despite the problems and pay?


I was highlighting the no need for personal attacks.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> I was highlighting the no need for personal attacks.


Oh... I see. Clearly just parsing that portion of your post would have required more effort than bolding the portion that you felt needed to be highlighted. 
Personal attacks occur often on this forum when people step on the toes of the Fuber apologists and shills. Check out which side of the disagreement trotted out the personal attacks first. Makes you wonder why they are so sensitive.....doesn't it?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I have a feeling many low rated drivers will be deactivated after new year's.
> 
> I rode in a 4.6 uber yesterday (my second time as a rider), and yeesh, it was pretty awkward and uncomfortable - very slow driving, soft-spoken and not great at communicating (thought I wanted the radio on even though I asked what my rating is), looking seemingly lost even with GPS (unconfident), making swishing sounds with his mouth from time to time, not following directions on where I want to be dropped off exactly, etc.


Hey Uber One, I had a similar experience myself the guy was driving like he did it for the very first time, his conversation was senseless and he almost entered the Freeway on the wrong side..
That was when I said I am a driver myself and if you want me to drive it's fine I rather do that than die on the 110 freeway..

There are two options for us to make some bucks with Uber :

1.) Uber raises the deactivation bar to 4.7 or even 4.9 I don't care and will welcome that decision,
but I know Uber won't do that because they would loose about 90% of drivers and loose a lot of commission..

2.) In my area (suburb in the IE) were usually around 4 cars and that was already too much because here is almost no demand.
since Halloween whenever I check the App I count between 12 and sometimes even 20 cars.. now nobody makes money here anymore.

What I would do is to request cars and take $4 rides just to **** up their rating, once they are at 4.5 it's one competitor less..
If we all did that it would be a small investment maybe like $20 bucks a day to get back to normal.. lol..

I mean I'm not a jerk and wouldn't do that, but I'm just saying if we ever unionized and decided to strike on a Saturday night to hurt Uber a little bit..
There would be a lot of drivers ignoring the strike..
They would pay with their deactivation for working on a Uberfree night.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Bam! You read my mind again. I was thinking the exact same thing. It's a little different mind set for those who came after the cuts but i can totally understand the frustration for those who had to go through it, especially those who are working full time. That has to be tough. However, the saturation issue is affecting all of us and that can be a little frustrating. You have to put in a little more time each week to try and attain that goal you set. I used to be the early bird on the weekends, trying to get that worm. I used to be one of only a couple of cars on the road in my area. Now, it doesn't matter how early i get on the road, there are several cars already out there. By the time 9-10 roles around there are too many cars to compete with. I have to find another place to fish that has a little less fishermen.


right, it's too many fishermen...

Yesterday (Saturday night) from 6pm to 3am and was just able to make $89 with Uber and $35 with Lyft
my *total fares = $124 in 9hours = 13.78 gross in fares*
The Uber fee is not even deducted here.

I have driven* 164miles* in total so it was totally not worth it.
(164 x 0.56 = $91.84 expenses - if anyone believes the 0.56 rule is BS, deduct just half of it it's still $45)
take that $45 out the $124 leaves you with $70
Deduct the Uber and Lyft commission: another $ 24 (20%) plus 12 rides $12 dollars TOTAL FEE = $36, right?

so my math would be this :
$124 in total fares
$ 36 paid for Uber and Lyft commission
= $ 88 gross / 9hrs = $9.77 per hour

*but, oh hold on ! I had to use my own assets which is mainly the car* (not even adding phone and data)
deduct 0.56 per mile then it's "IRS" correct = $91.84 expenses leaves me with a* loss of $ -3.84
or* just deduct half of the real costs = $45 then I made $43 in 9 hours =* $ 4.77 NICE !*

You said "working a little more time each week" but you see that we seem to be down from average $400 on a Saturday night to about $260 and now we lost another 50% ?

Uber still says on their recent craigslist ads that we will make about 1200 in fares..
*how should that be still possible?*

We are hitting a very unsafe hours per day or week area and many many accidents are to be expected happening soon.
I hope none of you will have to make that experience, **** the money, rather be safe !

*There is almost no way anymore to average $1200 with 40 - 60 hours per week - I call it just another Uber Lie !*


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If you dont understand the complaints, then you are missing the point. This forum is primarily a place to let some steam off and get support from peers in the same spot as you. You surely cant complain to the rider or family member that may not understand the issues at stake


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by "unless I'm not what i say"
> Not going to get into some trivial argument. Part of my coming here before driving and asking questions was to research.
> My observations in this forum has been that a vast majority of the users seem angry and hate driving for Uber so I was curious as to why they would keep doing it.


I've seen many new drivers ask the same questions on this forum. We keep driving because we've been duped by Uber and now we are stuck. So what you read is the anger and hate that we feel and this is one of the few places where you can talk to other drivers who feel the same. Don't think you won't feel the same in a few weeks. Don't fall for the "UberMath" You will barely break even and will turn to chasing surge pricing and as the market get saturated with drivers there will be less and less surge pricing. Car depreciation is a real thing and it happens fast. Your cost to drive goes up as Uber cuts the Rates. I hear that another one is coming


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Just applied for another job.. no the best pay but keeps me alive and I don't have to use my own car.

Will see how that works.
Will eventually still login to Uber just to make sure the new drivers don't get to much spoiled.
I'm awaiting your comments after you realized that after expenses you eventually made $4 to $7 dollars per hour.

Welcome on board !


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> 
> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???
> ...


We were supposed to be part of a middle class in a capitalist democracy, the economic engine of the world and the great reserve currency. 
The century and millennium turned, and the nation went to war. A crack developed in the middle of a people taking to new media, and it became a fault line when a bubble (borne of unworthy borrowers and shady bankers) burst.
The dinosaur media propped up an inexperienced man who spoke in platitudes, and consumer/corporate confidence caught a creeping virus. The economy stagnated, many gave up looking for a job in the landscape of postindustrial America. 
Now a fifth of us are on welfare, which is mostly a better deal than the shit jobs largely available. Others are shackled in school debt which isn't paying off, and we all hate each other and are more insulated than we ever might have imagined.
Instead of washing the toilets and fine dishes of the rich few, made fat from fiat currency and digital monetary transactions or revolving door relationships with the enormous government, we drive our own cars until this business is completely ruined.
We were supposed to be part of a middle class. Now we're just watching the sun set on the greatest experiment in civic virtue in the history of the world.

*Who says we're negative? 

*


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> Meet the new boss, same as the old boss...


Except less regulated.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> 
> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???
> ...


I do not post here complaining, I am stating facts. Maybe your seeing facts and think they are complaints.

The adds here in Columbus claim 1152 a week average fare $16, I figured I would make 1/2 of that.
I did make 1/2 of that for 3 months then they hired 2500 drivers, and not good drivers, any drives with any car.

Most are former cab drivers from somalia. They have a party line where they can all talk to each other, and they screw with you.
They will box you in and try to keep you boxed in. If they see you at the airport 4 or 5 will show up and park at customer pickup.

Since they are former cab drivers, they now have total access to the hotels, (they can park right by the lobby) and they get special privileges at the airport.
It has made driving way more challenging, I now work the same number of hours for about $500 a week.
I drive my ass off, I had to get more data on my phone because I have to keep the rider app open so I can
dodge all of those other drivers, and I spend 10 hours a week looking for better areas because once they swarm you
your good area is taken over.

I can no longer work days because there is no motel work and no airport jobs. They drive crappy cars, most do not have city permits. I'm trying to hang on till the city starts enforcing the permit rules and hoping that more riders will off set the crap drivers.
I have to listen to customers complain about drivers with 3.6 ratings and stinky cars, cars full of dog hair, and drivers having no clue of where they are driving to.

I use uber myself and I have seen the same thing.
Christmas eve I could not get a ride from none of them.
Pisses me off because I pick up everyone but this guy did not move for 10 minutes.

I write to Uber and all they say is, sorry you had a bad experience.

I was under the impression that Uber wanted to be better then cabs but now I know uber just wants the cash.

I have to keep doing this, I need the money and the semi flexible schedule lets me get the things done that could never happen on a 8am-5pm 5 days a week 20K job being paid every 2 weeks.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I do not post here complaining, I am stating facts. Maybe your seeing facts and think they are complaints.
> 
> The adds here in Columbus claim 1152 a week average fare $16, I figured I would make 1/2 of that.
> I did make 1/2 of that for 3 months then they hired 2500 drivers, and not good drivers, any drives with any car.
> ...


The Horror...
The Horror...
Well if you wanted to get fully crazy with it (not at the airport for heaven sake)
Just remember that they probably can't get a gun in this country.
Make like Black Hawk Down if they try to block in yer freedom.
"Click Click"
SOUNDS LIKE LIBERTY


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Per my original post:
> 
> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> ...


I am actively looking for another job, the "real job". I keep driving because I'm bored at home without any production. I can make about $200-250 in gross fares driving for both Uber and Lyft for about 8-10 hours a day. It's ok for me now, but I still hate Uber for a lots of things like their treatment of drivers, saturation of the market, unfair business practices, bogus insurance, etc. I hope it is clear for you now.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Simon said:


> Part time is the only way to go with this gig.


Dude I bounced back and forth, back and forth between PT and FT. Basically with PT you've got the baseline taxi wear/tear, you've got the baseline Uber risk. As you add hours wear/tear stops rising as quickly, risk stops rising as quickly. So if surge isn't hitting in a big way, part time may well be no better than FT financially, since your hourly is much better but you're deep in the zone where taxi-related car costs are ramping up in a big way from normal use.

Basically most weeks where I limited my hours to 10-12, I felt I was taking on a 3/4 load of Uber horseshit for 1/2 the money of FT. Of course full-time Uber is sub-minimum wage, and obviously unacceptable unless you're foreign and debt slavery seems preferable to actual slavery. But I'm still not sure that makes PT Uber necessarily and demonstrably good, because of how unreliable surge is.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Stop driving or stop complaining. Simple as that.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Stop driving or stop complaining. Simple as that.


 I'll complaint as much as I feel like it dshbag


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Stop driving or stop complaining. Simple as that.


Why can't I drive AND complain?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I'll complaint as much as I feel like it dshbag


Lol. I guess you are just hopeless. No since of me commenting or replying to you after this post.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

B


Luberon said:


> Why can't I drive AND complain?


because it's kinda of stupid to be honest. But to each it's own. It just show some uber X drivers are silly and don't have high IQ.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> B
> 
> because it's kinda of stupid to be honest. But to each it's own. It just show some uber X drivers are silly and don't have high IQ.


Oh yes I will complain and moan AND drive and complain again. If you cant understand why I do that then it is you that belong to the "silly and don't have high IQ" class. Because I am emphatically far from that. Oh and neither am I "kinda of stupid" whatever that means. Stupid is the person who works for slave labor AND is happy with his condition.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Oh yes I will complain and moan AND drive and complain again. If you cant understand why I do that then it is you that belong to the "silly and don't have high IQ" class. Because I am emphatically far from that. Oh and neither am I "kinda of stupid" whatever that means. Stupid is the person who works for slave labor AND is happy with his condition.


Kinda is short for "kind of" it's the internet not English 1on1. Also you don't have to work for slave labor your not contractually obligated to drive for Uber. If you hate something so much don't do it. That is a simple answer to a simple problem. Not at all complex on any level. That's why I made the IQ comment. If your pinching your arm and it hurt then.......????????


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Stop driving or stop complaining. Simple as that.


No.....not as simple as that.
Let me try one for you.
Quit being a Fuber shill or quit posting. Oh wait. You say you can do both? Well, the rest of us can also drive and complain about a company that treats it's "Partners" like shit. 
Just saying....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No.....not as simple as that.
> Let me try one for you.
> Quit being a Fuber shill or quit posting. Oh wait. You say you can do both? Well, the rest of us can also drive and complain about a company that treats it's "Partners" like shit.
> Just saying....


I signed up to this site to get practical advice and information about uber. I comment on the complainers because it seems nobody is offering any real solutions to the ones complaining so I provided it. But like you said in another thread people like to complain just to complain. I see it's pointless to even give advice to those people or you perhaps. But I guess this forum serves two purposes. A place for people to rant about something they can change themselves by quitting. Also a place where people can come together and strategize about things they want to change or how to make money using the platform uber provides.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I signed up to this site to get practical advice and information about uber.


Yet....instead of reading ALL the advice given (plenty of the advice is not complaints) you have chosen to do what you are complaining about......complain. How about sticking to reading and posting advice to your fellow drivers instead of complaining about THEIR posts?


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I comment on the complainers because it seems nobody is offering any real solutions to the ones complaining so I provided it.


Once again - More crap. There have been MANY posts that offered potential solutions to the drivers complaints about Fuber. Bother to read some before making such a generalization. Viable solutions are NOT the problem. The problem is that the solutions would have to be enacted by a company that has frequently demonstrated that it doesn't give a shit about it's "Partners" problems, complaints or proposed solutions. BTW - your "solutions" seem a little simplistic to me but don't don't let me interrupt your complaining about your fellow drivers complaints.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Kinda is short for "kind of" it's the internet not English 1on1. Also you don't have to work for slave labor your not contractually obligated to drive for Uber. If you hate something so much don't do it. That is a simple answer to a simple problem. Not at all complex on any level. That's why I made the IQ comment. If your pinching your arm and it hurt then.......????????


Your super intelligent solution is for all workers who hate anything to do with their job, their boss or working conditions to just quit. 
Ever wonder why every office has a water cooler? Same reason there is up.net. for workers in that environ to whine about their work conditions, do a little chit chat and and get the [email protected]#$ back to work.
Now that we have complained and you have complained about us complaining and we have complained about your complain maybe its time for you to turn on your rider app and make Travis even richer. Since you got so much love for him perhaps you should work double shifts to improve his balance sheet before his all important IPO.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yet....instead of reading ALL the advice given (plenty of the advice is not complaints) you have chosen to do what you are complaining about......complain. How about sticking to reading and posting advice to your fellow drivers instead of complaining about THEIR posts?
> 
> Once again - More crap. There have been MANY posts that offered potential solutions to the drivers complaints about Fuber. Bother to read some before making such a generalization. Viable solutions are NOT the problem. The problem is that the solutions would have to be enacted by a company that has frequently demonstrated that it doesn't give a shit about it's "Partners" problems, complaints or proposed solutions. BTW - your "solutions" seem a little simplistic to me but don't don't let me interrupt your complaining about your fellow drivers complaints.


Lol if you hate uber so much than quit is the only point I'm trying to make. I am not complaining about uber drivers. Btw I have read the boards FYI. I'm talking about people who comment on post with people asking real sincere questions and all they can say is how much they hate uber. Those are the people I'm talking about. For example: someone can say " should I give water or not give water" someone against uber would reply "uber sucks" but yet you still driving for them. My point is if you are against something so bad why not leave? I have nothing against anyone on here I just think some comments are just counterproductive.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Your super intelligent solution is for all workers who hate anything to do with their job, their boss or working conditions to just quit.
> Ever wonder why every office has a water cooler? Same reason there is up.net. for workers in that environ to whine about their work conditions, do a little chit chat and and get the [email protected]#$ back to work.
> Now that we have complained and you have complained about us complaining and we have complained about your complain maybe its time for you to turn on your rider app and make Travis even richer. Since you got so much love for him perhaps you should work double shifts to improve his balance sheet before his all important IPO.


The difference between us and them is we are independent contractors who work on our own free will with not benefits no medical no 401k etc etc. You can just leave lol if you hate uber so much. No strings attached. Nothing is holding you to uber. Some complaints are legit and I have no quarrel with those complaints. I'm talking about the random complainers who told me they want to complain just to complain and don't care to stop. My post was for them, everyone else chiming in are super sensitive about nothing. But if the shoe fit wear it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol if you hate uber so much than quit is the only point I'm trying to make.


Unfortunately it is NOT the only point you are attempting to make. If it were....this conversation would be over because people have answered the WHY of this question already. 


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm talking about people who comment on post with people asking real sincere questions and all they can say is how much they hate uber. Those are the people I'm talking about. For example: someone can say " should I give water or not give water" someone against uber would reply "uber sucks" but yet you still driving for them.


Alright....let's put this to bed already. Please post an example where a driver asked a question about something like providing water to a customer and instead of answers only received "Fuber sucks". I've seen many advise drivers not to provide anything extra BECAUSE Fuber sucks AND because it's not necessary to maintain a reasonable rating or because of finances....but not JUST because Fuber sucks. Please provide an example.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Unfortunately it is NOT the only point you are attempting to make. If it were....this conversation would be over because people have answered the WHY of this question already.
> Alright....let's put this to bed already. Please post an example where a driver asked a question about something like providing water to a customer and instead of answers only received "Fuber sucks". I've seen many advise drivers not to provide anything extra BECAUSE Fuber sucks AND because it's not necessary to maintain a reasonable rating or because of finances....but not JUST because Fuber sucks. Please provide an example.


What is the why to that question? Please enlighten me because it seems simple to me personally.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> What is the why to that question? Please enlighten me because it seems simple to me personally.


Answered in this thread by me and others:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-it-just-me.9895/
*Now post the example.*


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I read those post. I don't see anything with a concrete answer can you provide a quote for me?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I read those post. I don't see anything with a concrete answer can you provide a quote for me?


Seriously? Posts # 6, 12, 35, 37 and more all give reasons WHY people continue to drive for Fuber despite the problems/complaints. You don't like those reasons, or think they are good enough to be "concrete"? Too bad....they are SOME of the reasons why people continue to drive despite being screwed by Fuber.
*Your turn ......Now post the example.*


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The guy in the 6 post basically said what I'm saying lol he also acknowledge that he would quit if he didn't like the gig.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The guy in the 6 post basically said what I'm saying lol he also acknowledge that he would quit if he didn't like the gig.


Again.....no example from you?



> Alright....let's put this to bed already. Please post an example where a driver asked a question about something like providing water to a customer and instead of answers only received "Fuber sucks". I've seen many advise drivers not to provide anything extra BECAUSE Fuber sucks AND because it's not necessary to maintain a reasonable rating or because of finances....but not JUST because Fuber sucks. Please provide an example.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Again.....no example from you?


I don't want to personally indict anyone to prove my point.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm talking about people who comment on post with people asking real sincere questions and all they can say is how much they hate uber. Those are the people I'm talking about. For example: someone can say " should I give water or not give water" someone against uber would reply "uber sucks" but yet you still driving for them. My point is if you are against something so bad why not leave? I have nothing against anyone on here I just think some comments are just counterproductive.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Alright....let's put this to bed already. Please post an example where a driver asked a question about something like providing water to a customer and instead of answers only received "Fuber sucks". I've seen many advise drivers not to provide anything extra BECAUSE Fuber sucks AND because it's not necessary to maintain a reasonable rating or because of finances....but not JUST because Fuber sucks. Please provide an example.





UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I don't want to personally indict anyone to prove my point.


Just as I thought.....you did not actually have a point. It was just an excuse so that you could be another complainer complaining about complainers. So much for your credibility from this point forward.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Just as I thought.....you did not actually have a point. It was just an excuse so that you could be another complainer complaining about complainers. So much for your credibility from this point forward.


I didn't think my credibility was at stake here. But if that's the way you feel....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I didn't think my credibility was at stake here.


Some people value their credibility. They say what they mean and they mean what they say. Adding in your lengthy time as a member on this site, your lack of credibility might be a consideration that some posters might weigh when evaluating the validity of your statements in the future.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Just applied for another job.. no the best pay but keeps me alive and I don't have to use my own car.
> 
> Will see how that works.
> Will eventually still login to Uber just to make sure the new drivers don't get to much spoiled.
> ...


*I guess I must be the first person ever to quote his self.. lol..*

Yesterday I had my first day in another job. It's a Autogarage and while on training I will just get $10 bucks an hour.
However *"Uber made me appreciate it*" because $10 per hour would be equal to $13 an hour driving for Uber if I had one ride per hour.
If I had more rides per hour it would even be like $14 per hour. Also I have 40 guaranteed hours and overtime pay and they said there will be overtime.
Also I can take care of my car and yesterday they helped me taking care of my own car first because I need it to get to work.
So I have another benefit which might save me another few hundreds a year in repairs and eventually even more.

*And the best part is that I do not waste my car for Uber any longer.*
At $1.10 per mile you make less if even any profit compared to a taxidriver

2014 is now completed and here are some facts :

*over 40.000 miles were driven,
over 1500 rides were given
..AND ZERO ****S !

Good Bye Uber !*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> At $1.10 per mile you make less if even any profit compared to a taxidriver


Not necessarily completely accurate....but you were on a roll. 
Good luck with the new job!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Radio said:


> The anonymous forum format lents itself to compaining, regardless of topic. The argument that people are just mad because our take home pay has been cut in half is bullshit. Go back to when this forum started, when rates were well over $2.00 per mile in most markets, and the complaints are the same.
> 
> Visit some reddits to go even further back, and people are *****ing about getting only $2.50 a mile. Yes, Uber operations are pretty shitty, and they treat drivers like crap, but some people are just hardwired to complain regardless of the situation. Don't let it affect you and Uber on!


False logic.

I slap someone in January, and they complain. But I hardly left a mark.

I slap them again in June, but much harder this time.

The complaint is the same: therefore the conclusion is that some people are just hardwired to complain. I don't see it.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not necessarily completely accurate....but you were on a roll.
> Good luck with the new job!


well can't say you're wrong..
while I was driving for yellow I some nights didn't break even with the cablease..
With Uber I thought worst case I just make a few bucks and can only drive while it's busy and stay home during when it's slow.

I do not believe anymore that this business is ever going to get better for us. Now its all messed up.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The guy in the 6 post basically said what I'm saying lol he also acknowledge that he would quit if he didn't like the gig.


UberBlackPr1nce, you're dealing with a certain breed of people. They like complaining because their mind doesn't realize what it actually says about them. Leave them be and keep doing your thing.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some people value their credibility. They say what they mean and they mean what they say. Adding in your lengthy time as a member on this site, your lack of credibility might be a consideration that some posters might weigh when evaluating the validity of your statements in the future.


POST # 85 / FORMERYELLOWDRIVER: OY VEY!
PUT "THINGS" AWAY! Pr1nce Uber of Blackness
has graduated to People I Ignore. FYD, glad
YOU are "here". 
Thank you and good night.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *I guess I must be the first person ever to quote his self.. lol..*
> 
> Yesterday I had my first day in another job. It's a Autogarage and while on training I will just get $10 bucks an hour.
> However *"Uber made me appreciate it*" because $10 per hour would be equal to $13 an hour driving for Uber if I had one ride per hour.
> ...


POST # 86 / NTS! : ... Yes, they do. Best of luck
with the new "technology" job ... as an
EMPLOYEE : BOOYAH!


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Eric K said:


> Seems like 90% of the people here are angry and hate driving....
> I don't want to rile things up but I have a serious question.
> 
> If so many people here are angry and constantly complaining about the pay why do you keep driving???
> ...


Now that Uber has lowered the rate yet again do not complain. Because to answer your subject title. "It's you"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Now that Uber has lowered the rate yet again do not complain. Because to answer your subject title. "It's you"


S/he is already complaining. Just check the posts from the last two days. Another "newbie" hypocrite that ran their mouth before having any experience.


----------

